# Lemon Martini Recipe?



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

I'm looking for a martini that includes: fresh lemon juice, lemon vodka and triple sec. These ingredients get shaken and served in a glass that's been rimmed in sugar and has a lemon-head candy in the bottom. Had one or two at a party and would like to be able to serve them at my next get together. Can you help? :crazy:


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't have a recipe for you, but a martini is normally just the "Booze" or alcohol.

So my guess would be that your drink was made with the lemon vodka, a splash of the triple sec shaken over the ice. Take the lemon and wipe the rim of the glass, turn it upside down in the coarse sugar. And a squeeze of lemon in the finished drink.

But you can look around a well stocked liquor store, they'll have some mixes for lemon drop martinis, and many of you flavored vodka's will have recipe suggestions for their product, some right on the bottle. You'll find the coarse sugar their also.


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks nowIamone, of course, what was I thinking (or not). Must have been one to many martini's. :lol:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It pains me to be disagreeable, but martinis lost their virginity long ago. They are now pretty much anything served cold in a martini glass. The "Lemontini" is/was part of the "...tini" craze that crested a few years ago on the coasts, but is apparently still going strong in the midwest. It's typically served as a "girly" drink, or with dessert.

Try this:

_Ingredients_
2 ounces lemon vodka
1/2 oz (good quality) dry vermouth, such as Noilly or Martini
1/2 oz of triple sec, and
Garnish with a lemon drop

_Techinque_
Pour the lemon vodka and vermouth into a shaker filled with ice. Let the shaker sit while you put a few cubes in a martini glass, then add the triple sec directly to the glass. Swirl the triple sec and ice cubes in the glass to chill it and coat it with the aromatic liqueur. Discard the ice and triple sec, and put a lemon drop in the bottom of the glass. As the cold glass begins to frost from condensation, pick up your shaker and shake vigorously until it's too cold too hold. Finally, strain the drink into the glass.

Let me know what you think,
BDL


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks boar d laze, and rest assured, I do agree with you about the "martini" craze and I've ranted about it in various threads in the past. Having said that, I was served a few of these lemontinis at a gathering a few weeks ago and realized immediately that the refreshing flavor would be appreciated by my family and friends this summer. My drink of choice is still the traditional gin martini straight up with a mushroom in a chilled glass.


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

With a mushroom? Now, that's traditional.


----------



## bellapria (Feb 5, 2008)

That recipe sounds delicious. I love how martinis have been reinvented. I know they really don't deserve to be called martinis, but I enjoy them anyways!


----------

